# How many people are currently worried about their jobs?



## catgor_99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Just a quick question to any Ex pats on the forum who are worried about their employment with their current employer.

Are you all sure your jobs are 100% safe or do you worry you might get paid off.

I'm moving in Jan 09 and really really worried about the scare mongering going around at the minute.

Please post your views


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

catgor_99 said:


> Just a quick question to any Ex pats on the forum who are worried about their employment with their current employer.
> 
> Are you all sure your jobs are 100% safe or do you worry you might get paid off.
> 
> ...


I have not made the move yet, but I have spent a couple of months there this year for work. I can tell you that no one at our UAE office is worried about their jobs. They are actually desperately trying to fill more positions with members from our US and UK offices (hence my arrival next quarter). We, however, are not in any form of construction, real estate, or investment industry. You might ask responders to mention what line of work they are in as well to get a better idea of what's going on w/ your area. 

It is sad to read about all of the fellow forum-goers who have been hit hard during these crappy times. Just know that there is hope out there!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Starv - And your and your firm's line of work is........


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Contemplator said:


> Starv - And your and your firm's line of work is........


Yes, do tell Starv. Inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't thing any of us can ever be 100% secure in our work. I know the one time that my husband was, he was laid off that week!! But in saying that, he is currently working on something within the oil industry that is quite unique and he has quite unique skills, so we're feeling as secure as we can be considering the plummetting oil prices. The oil industry is so cyclical, though, that we always have to have a contingency plan which involves having quite a bit of savings. (A lot of which we spent moving here, so I'd best stop spending, hey?)


----------



## ralphrau (Dec 6, 2008)

Worry. Why worry ? That's a terrible waste of mental energy that might be spent on some more constructive or creative endeavour. The UAE population is 6.5 million. Some 68% or 4 million+ are workers.

100,000 to 200,000 jobs may be lost, more in the constructions related sectors. That's 5%. This means if everyone decided to worry only 1 workers expectations would become self-fulfilling.

Time spent positively on developing a new interest or cultivating a wider social circle would be well spent instead of time spent negatively worrying?

May I suggest picking up a book called "Think & Grow Rich" by Napolean Hill. Saw it at Lamcy book shop I think. Should be available at Magrudy or elsewhere. Like other authors on the importance of right attitude - namely Norman Vincent Peale and Dale Carnegie -Success according to Hill is a state of mind. Attitude is everything.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

In Oil and gas, in the engineering/business side of it. I ain't worried. Slow going these days but thats cause of shelved projects, etc.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

My husband is a heavy duty mechanic and works with oil machinery so he isn't worried. And when/if I start working I'm a teacher so no worry there either


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> Yes, do tell Starv. Inquiring minds want to know?


I am a HIT consultant and the Gulf is one of our fastest growing regions.




flossie said:


> I don't thing any of us can ever be 100% secure in our work. I know the one time that my husband was, he was laid off that week!! But in saying that, he is currently working on something within the oil industry that is quite unique and he has quite unique skills, so we're feeling as secure as we can be considering the plummetting oil prices. The oil industry is so cyclical, though, that we always have to have a contingency plan which involves having quite a bit of savings. (A lot of which we spent moving here, so I'd best stop spending, hey?)


That is very true flossie. While we are doing very well in the gulf, most of our work is based upon huge government contracts. At any moment, the govt could decide to put their money elsewhere. A couple of GCC contracts get pulled and then we are in the same boat as everyone else.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

ralphrau said:


> Worry. Why worry ? That's a terrible waste of mental energy that might be spent on some more constructive or creative endeavour. The UAE population is 6.5 million. Some 68% or 4 million+ are workers.
> 
> 100,000 to 200,000 jobs may be lost, more in the constructions related sectors. That's 5%. This means if everyone decided to worry only 1 workers expectations would become self-fulfilling.
> 
> ...


Very very good reply.......Anthony Robbins, David Scwartz and most notably Donald Trump have taught during bad times it is always good for some talented ppl to prove thier worth. Companies tell me "it is bad time now could you give us good price for your machine?" I tell them every company has a choice- either stay in the dark or head towards the light outside the tunnel. Either become mediocre/history or be progressive."

My boss told me it's very bad time , I told him "fire me and save money" He smiled and said "That's impossible!" 

Even if he had fired me I would have given one damn about it and would have learned form experience and moved on.

Remember security is mostly a superstition. It does not exist in nature. Avoiding danger is no safer in the long run than outright exposure. Life is either a daring adventure, or nothing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

On Sunday I went out to a desert camp with some friends and I met some new friends there (first time btw camping in the desert, it was freaking cold!) and one of the guys is a American from Chicago who worked in a real estate market and was telling me he has no idea what to do; he was thinking of packing up and going back to Chicago and work at his family's grocery store.

He told me the market was so messed up... its sad to hear whats' going on - but it's happening all over the world, Sony just laid off I believe 10% of it's workforce just today!

I wish everyone the best.

-Joey


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

My job as a mum is a safe bet! 
Still got 3 kids to look after every day...

Our company hasn't slowed at all.
We recently put on more employees.
Sure some projects may have been shelved ( some short term, others long term), but we still have more than enough work on the books and are still getting quotes in every day.


----------



## ralphrau (Dec 6, 2008)

Too much negativity Joey Dee. Read my post and stay positive. Attitude is everything. When one door closes another opens. When all doors are closed find the open window.


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

ralphrau said:


> Too much negativity Joey Dee. Read my post and stay positive. Attitude is everything. When one door closes another opens. When all doors are closed find the open window.


I think Xpat is right. I think ralphrau's true identity really is Tony Robbins!


----------



## ash (Dec 19, 2008)

Xpat said:


> Very very good reply.......Anthony Robbins, David Scwartz and most notably Donald Trump have taught during bad times it is always good for some talented ppl to prove thier worth. Companies tell me "it is bad time now could you give us good price for your machine?" I tell them every company has a choice- either stay in the dark or head towards the light outside the tunnel. Either become mediocre/history or be progressive."
> 
> My boss told me it's very bad time , I told him "fire me and save money" He smiled and said "That's impossible!"
> 
> ...


A very good reply as well. I hope I can stick to it.
I just moved in 3 months ago coming from Egypt to work in the IT of a BIG real estate developer, and they just let go of me yesterday. 
what really pisses me off is that they should've seen it coming. When I joined, they hired 5 other senior managers at the same time. They said they had plans to grow. I mean what the hell !! who grows like that even in a healthy economy? and how come they didin't anticipate or even consider that what happened in US can have even a slight effect over here??
My point is that it is not only the bad economy, but some employers were totaly irresponsible.


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

My father lost his job in real estate, last week, and he's working on his compensation package. He's also looking at 3 other jobs, but we really wont' know before January... :\

They've since fired about 15 others.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

There is plenty of work in my line of work but I never take anything for granted, especially when my work can involve politics.

Good luck to everyone for 2009, lets hope we see an improvement on the current situation.


----------



## ahmad_quran (Jun 27, 2008)

well, m a senior utilities design engineer (design of water, sewer, storm, irrigation, fire fighting, DC Networks and facilities) and work for the international division of a big UK based infrastructure consulting firm and me and all my colleagues (who are left after the first group of us received their letters) are tooooooooooooooooooooooo worried....


----------

